#  Krankenpflege >   Verhinderungspflege >

## Jungbrunnen

Wer weiß wie es mit der Verhinderungspflege ist?
Kann ich jeman beauftragen die Pflege an meiner Stelle gegen Bezahlung zu machen?
Wie bekommt man das Geld?
Vielen Dank
Liebe Grüße
Jungbrunnen

----------


## _Senna_

Verhinderungspflege

----------


## feli

Du mußt Dir bei der Krankenkasse ein Forumlar dafür anfordern und dieses auegefüllt einreichen.
Die Verhinderungspflege kann nicht rückwirkend beantragt werden.
Die Belege für die Bezahlung der Pflegeperson, die die Pflege übernommen hat müssen später eingereicht
werden und werden dann erstattet.
Lg Feli

----------


## Jungbrunnen

Liebe Feli,
vielen Dank für Deine Information. Jetzt geht es noch um die möglichen 28 Tage. Müssen diese am Stück genommen
werden, oder kann ich die Pflegeperson solange bezahlen bis die Kosten  von 1550,00 aufgebraucht sind?
Lg Jungbrunnen

----------


## feli

Die können auch aufgeteilt werden und müssen nicht am Stück genommen werden.
lg Feli

----------


## jobwa

Du kannst die Verhinderungspflege auch stundenweise in Anspruch nehmen. Dann stundenweise bezahlen (z.B. Stundenlohn von 20€) und das immer bestätigen lassen. Wenn Du selber in "Vorkasse" gegangen bist (macht Sinn bei stundenweiser Abrechnung), kannst Du Dir die entstandenen Kosten "gesammelt" von der Kasse erstatten lassen. Aber IMMER VORHER Antrag auf Verhinderungspflege stellen und auch geplante Vorgehensweise (stundenweise+ Kostenvorauslage) angeben. So haben wires immer gemacht, meine Freundin hat meinen Sohn stundenweise gepflegt, ich hab bezahlt und mir 2x im Jahr die Kosten erstatten lassen. Den Antrag auf Verhinderungspflege muss man JEDES Jahr neu stellen.
PS: Es gibt auch "zusätzliche Berteuungsleistungen", d.h. wenn keine Pflege,sondern nur Betreuung nötig ist. Muss aber dann durch einen Pflegedienst ausgeführt werden. Dafür können monatlich bis zu 200€ in Anspruch genommen werden, Abrechnung direkt durch den Pflegedienst.

----------


## Hulk

> Du mußt Dir bei der Krankenkasse ein Forumlar dafür anfordern und dieses auegefüllt einreichen.
> Die Verhinderungspflege kann nicht rückwirkend beantragt werden.
> Die Belege für die Bezahlung der Pflegeperson, die die Pflege übernommen hat müssen später eingereicht
> werden und werden dann erstattet.
> Lg Feli

 Das stimmt so nicht !!! 
1) Verhinderungspflege nach§ 39 SGB XI muss nicht  unbedingt vorher beantragt werden. Was ist wenn der Pfleger plötzlich  krank geworden ist und nicht kann  :Zwinker:  Siehe Rundschreiben Spitzenverbände  von 2008. 
2) Verhinderungspflege kann bis zu 4 Jahren  rückwirkend beantragt werden (Quittungen/Belege mit Stunden und Datum  sind natürlich nötig) da es Sozialleistungen sind. Siehe auch § 45 SGB I Verjährung.  
Ich selber habe 2009, 2010, 2011 und 2012 1.Quartal 5,280 € vor 1.Woche rückerstattet bekommen da ich nachweislich und unwissend Ersatzpfleger aus eigener Haushaltskasse (Pflegegeld) vergütet hatte. Zum Glück hatte ich sämtliche Quittungen/Belege noch von Ersatzpfleger wegen Steuererklerung aufbewahrt.

----------


## Jungbrunnen

Herzlichen Dank für eure Beiträge, zumteil mitten in der Nacht. Könnt ihr nicht schlafen?
Von der Sache, rückwirkend Geld zu bekommen habe ich auch schon gehört.
Gut wenn man alle Belege aufbewahrt.
LG Jungbrunnen

----------


## feli

Das ist das was auf den Anträgen steht, die man mir zu Jahresbeginn von der Pflegekasse zuschickt. 
Wenn die auch rückwirkend bezahlen, dann ist das natürlich noch besser.
Ich hoffe aber,daß das nicht von Pflegekasse zu Pflegekasse verschieden ist. 
Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Pflegekasse mich wenn ich Fragen habe, immer sehr ausführlich informiert und mich auch auf Sachen aufmerksam macht, die vorteilhaft sind.
Deshalb ist sicherlich die zuständige Pflegekasse, die richtige Adresse für diese Fragen. 
Ich würde da einfach mal anrufen. 
Ich fand das eigentlich sehr nett, daß die Anträge zur Verhinderungspflege unaufgefordert am
Jahresanfang zugesandt werden. Macht vielleicht auch nicht jede Kasse,- Da ich keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe, kann ich das leider nicht beurteilen.  
Herzlichen Dank Hulk, Feli

----------


## Jungbrunnen

Liebe Feli
meine Pflegekasse informiert nicht. Meine Mutter hat schon einige Jahre Pflegestufe, von der Verhinderungspflege aber, habe ich erstmals hier etwas erfahren. Den Antrag habe ich mir jetzt aus dem Netz heruntergeladen.
Anscheinend ist es doch nicht immer gleich. Kommt darauf an wie der Sachbearbeiter das Problem angeht.
Lg Jungbrunnen

----------

